# German Volume Training for Natties?



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

Link here.  I'm talking about the basic (phase 1) GVT routine. 5-6 weeks, 5 day cycle, 10X10 on a big compound + assistance.

Good for natty or no?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Did GVT as a natty, was good  You don't have to start hitting failure on the last few sets though - maybe the last set or two, then increase weight when you can complete the last set of 10 reps. I'd also use an explosive tempo on the positive part of the rep, helps build power and strength.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah it works, but IMO there are better routines... Especially if you follow the strict GVT with a 1 a week frequency for muscle groups


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

Was thinking of doing it as a short term shock thing though. What other routines are you referring to?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

jlai928 said:


> Was thinking of doing it as a short term shock thing though. What other routines are you referring to?


classic P/P/L, anything with a higher frequency... And as a shock i like to do chest/back, shoulders/arms, legs with abs and calves every day... 5 days a week, so every muscle group every 3/4 days...

High volume, like 25 for chest, 25 for back + 6 shrugs, 15-25 for shoulders (it depends if I superset or not), 15 for biceps, 15 for triceps, 30+ for legs, every training session , 30 seconds.

Workout are not even long, believe me... Do this for two week/one month and you will shock your body as never before, than you gotta plan a deloading phase were you can recover (which is where I struggle to plan everything right).

Gains coming like crazy (I'm +25kg in the first 11 months of training with a month of pause due to surgery)


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cheers for that bro  got ya


----------

